# Glock 21 Purchase



## bbouche19 (Aug 12, 2013)

I have browsed Glocks for a little while now and I am looking to buy a Glock 21. I know that there is the Glock 21 SF and a few other varients, I figured that this was a good forum to get some real world perspective on what to end up buying.

So I own a Kriss Vector and I was trying to minimize the excess of magazines and calibers, especially with this current ammo shortage, and they take the same mags. I have had some bad luck with the few glocks I have interacted with and wondered if there are a few mods that I could do to assist with my shortcomings.

I am looking at getting a straight Gen 4 Glock 21. I recently discovered the Glock 21 SF, and wondered if anyone had some insight on it. Also is there any issues getting a Gen 4 vs. a Gen 3?

Next, I am looking to see what kind of modifications I can do, useful cost effective modifications, to make the greatest effect on the accuracy of the weapon.

Finally, I had seen the slide weight reduction cuts, and I wondered at teh effect of these. Seems to me that they would cause greater wear on the frame and the spring would be too strong for what it was designed to do if you reduced the weight of the slide. Also, how likely is it that there would be increased introduction of grime and dirt into the barrel/slide area in a field use of the weapon?

Thanks for the help. I know I am kinda disjointed and stuff but I want some honest opinion, thoughts and experience before I spend some serious money on this. (dang I am a chatty kathy... if this is too much and I need to dig further, and pare down the questions to be more specific let me know.)


----------



## bbouche19 (Aug 12, 2013)

*Smaller pieces*

Ok... My ADD kicked in and I wrote a bunch, went a little bit overboard... Let's start with this.

Glock 21 vs Glock 21 Gen 4. Anyone own either or both and prefer one over the other? Why?

All G21 models seem to have the same capacity, and only difference I can see with the G21/G21Gen4 models are the the grip variations and a few misc little things with the frame. Is the Gen 4 model a significant improvement otherwise to the original model? Or can I make a few part upgrades and have a model just as good as the Gen 4 from the Gen 3?


----------



## rb288 (Aug 26, 2013)

Can't help you with the differences between the gen 4 and previous ones, but, after shooting a friends 21 gen4, I went out and bought one, my first Glock.
I love it. It is the smoothest shooting .45acp I have ever owned.
I am now looking at, maybe, upgrading it to .460 Rowland. But that will wait for some more research.


----------



## KampfJaeger (Sep 25, 2013)

Here is an informational video about the new Glock Gen 4s.





:mrgreen:


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

Love my G21 gen 4. At least 1,000 rounds not one issue, ever. All different types of ammo, it eats anything. I do upgrade the plastic sights,


----------



## pat701 (May 27, 2012)

I have a born on date Oct 2012 Gen 4 21. I have BTF issues, but no malfunctions.


----------



## Glock Doctor (Mar 14, 2011)

Personally, I wouldn't go with the Gen4. Both of my heavily modified (and flawlessly operating) G-21's are early 3rd generation models. My suggestions would be to: Go with a 3rd generation pistol. Whether you chose a standard, or an, 'SF' frame is up to you. I use Wolff Gunsprings' steel guide rods in my Glocks (less frame vibration and faster front sight recapture when firing at speed). My Glocks all use trigger stops (either Ghost, Inc. or Lone Wolf). I like to use these stops because the trigger seems to be a little quicker to reset during rapid fire.

You've asked about how to improve accuracy. Factory stock is going to be pretty accurate: easily inside 1.75 inches @ 25 yards. I'm using Bar-Sto Precision barrels and machined (very flat) slide locks. There is an improvement in accuracy; but I doubt most shooters are going to notice it. I'm running Bar-Sto barrels mainly for the recoil reduction a muzzle-ported and extended barrel gives me; but, even then, any appreciable reduction only occurs when I'm rapid firing the pistol; onesie-twosie shots only produce standard recoil characteristics.

If you buy a new Glock, be aware that these pistols aren't what they used to be. I bought my last new Glock in 2010. I had BTF troubles with the damned MIM extractor; it cost me several hundred dollars to get things figured out; and, now, I ain't going to buy anymore new Glocks. (The generation doesn't matter; if the extractor is a MIM, AND if you use, 'range quality' ammo - think Walmart - then you're, probably going to experience, 'brass to the face'.) On a more pleasant note: The new Model 21's seem to have fewer erratic ejection problems than other model Glocks. (I don't know, 'Why'.)

My early 3rd generation G-21's:

http://imageshack.us/a/img138/7338/a961.jpg

http://imageshack.us/a/img542/8836/l5vv.jpg

http://imageshack.us/a/img209/6976/6y0m.jpg


----------

